# Removing bearing?



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I find myself needing (wanting) to cut a bead on a piece of trim already in place.
Problem is -- the thickness of the trim does not allow for the bearing and screw.

I can take the bearing off - and use an edge guide on the router instead.

Any reason I shouldn't do this? Any problems I should be aware of in using a bit that came with a bearing -- with the bearing removed?

The bit in question is a Rockler 5/16" beading bit.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Cowboy, I've never done it but. I have a Pat Warner dvd where he states that you should always remove the bearing when it's not needed to make the cut. Due to the short working life of the bearings.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

The bearings on bits are put on for a fence/guide so to speak, you don't need to use them if you use a fence on the router table or the plunge router,most of the time when you use a router table fence the bearing is in the ZERO place (isolated) that's to say all you are using the bearing for is a way to set the bit true to the fence..

By the way you can do this (isolate) the bearing and setup the bit up then remove the bearing from the bit from the top side of the router table BUT you must take care NOT to drop the screw or the nut, what I do sometimes is put in a rag around the bit then remove it, the best way is remove it and sit it to one side until you have the pass done,,,you don't want it to come off (unscrewed or drop off) when you are making the pass.







Drugstore Cowboy said:


> I find myself needing (wanting) to cut a bead on a piece of trim already in place.
> Problem is -- the thickness of the trim does not allow for the bearing and screw.
> 
> I can take the bearing off - and use an edge guide on the router instead.
> ...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

*Thanks guys*
I couldnt *think* of any reason this should be a problem -- 
But any idea I have before coffee - is always subject to question.


----------

